

Google interview questions - helwr
http://jpaint.drizzlehosting.com/google.html

======
jallmann
I am not sure what some of these are supposed to test, like the 0xdeadbeef
reference. Geek cred?

I am lost on this one, though: "A man pushed his car to a hotel and lost his
fortune. What happened?"

~~~
swolchok
That's a painfully old brainteaser. The answer: He was playing Monopoly.

~~~
_prototype_
Now that... is hilarious!

